# Helooooooooo!!!!!!!



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hi!!!!

I just wanted test posting from my kitchen with my new wireless set up!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action action


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Can you hear me now?
Over.......


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Coming through load and clear, Tim!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Testing...testing... 1,2 3,

Congrats! Wireless is the best (when it works.......)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Tim,

I am on my wireless.....do you think it is a direct connection.....

Carney MD to Smyrna DE...these are really good wireless cards!!

Gary


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I gotta do the same thing. My daughter's fussing to get online now.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> I am on my wireless.....do you think it is a direct connection.....
> 
> ...


...with a bounce to Fremont, NH action

(yup! Wireless here, too)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

No wonder the battery on my laptop doesn't last but 1-2 hours...it is the wireless card pulling all of the power.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...grab a snack while you're in there...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Wireless is the best thing since beer. You gotta love being on the porch drincking your favorite beverage and still online.

Happy surfing.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the wireless, I use it when my rig is in the driveway. The boys like to campout and I bring my laptop along.

Now the serious part. Is everyone using security?

Remember if you do not, if you can use it so can everyone within about 1500 feet depending on your location and obstructions and windows do not count. Wireless is RF signal like you car radio and signal can travel great distance without obstruction. So you maybe providing a free internet resource to all those around you, which you are ultimately responsible for.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have it too....

although not all my posts from the laptop thru wireless.

It all depends if the desktop is occupied or not.









Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

nynethead said:


> Now the serious part. Is everyone using security?
> 
> Remember if you do not, if you can use it so can everyone within about 1500 feet depending on your location and obstructions and windows do not count. Wireless is RF signal like you car radio and signal can travel great distance without obstruction. So you maybe providing a free internet resource to all those around you, which you are ultimately responsible for.
> [snapback]72883[/snapback]​


Agree to a point, yes anyone can use your wireless signal but they just can't hack into your computer. My wireless is not locked down, too lazy I guess. I can pickup 6 wireless signals where I typing now, only 1 is locked. To a point it's nice, our cable was down once for about 6 hours and we just hopped on the neighbors DSL internet, talked to them later in the week and they said they have done the same thing. Call it stealing if you will but it's a 2 way street.

Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Wireless is the best thing since beer. You gotta love being on the porch drincking your favorite beverage and still online.


Yeap, pretty cool. I'm currently being a couch potatoe -- tv remote in one hand, beer in the other, and laptop.... well on my lap.

As for security, my wifi is totally locked down with wep (not very secure) and mac addressing (very secure). About 5 neighbors are unsecured. My understanding is that using an unsecured wifi is not illegal. It is illegal for the "provider" to not lock it down as he is in violation of the contract that he has with his ISP, but it is not illegal for someone else to hop on and use it. It is definitly illegal to bust into a wifi access point which is secured, no matter how weakly. That having been said, the whole wifi business seems to still be a gray area with regard to what's legal and what's not.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

...... and I am still using a typewriter









Thor


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The security bit is for your personnel protection not your systems, I know someone who is still in court because someone a while back was parked in front of their house download music illegally. His internet account his burden of proof that it wasn't him. same thing you been reading in the papers


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

nynethead said:


> The security bit is for your personnel protection not your systems, I know someone who is still in court because someone a while back was parked in front of their house download music illegally. His internet account his burden of proof that it wasn't him. same thing you been reading in the papers
> [snapback]72966[/snapback]​


Ok, I'll agree to a point. I check the MAC address of computers on my wireless network, for that matter I can check 3 of the other 5 open in my area. If I see one I don't know I can block it. So far the only strange MAC address has been the neighbors and I knew about that. Good info though, hadn't really given it much thought about piracy.

Bill stronglythinkingmaybeI'lllockdownthewireless


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

vdub said:


> As for security, my wifi is totally locked down with wep (not very secure) and mac addressing (very secure).
> [snapback]72924[/snapback]​


Actually MAC Address Filtering is not as secure as you might think. "All" it takes is a network sniffer to determine the MAC address of an allowed node on your network, and the theif can _change _their MAC address to match this one. Voila! It's a lot easier than hacking WEP.

It's all relative. Most of us think WEP is "good enough" because the risk of someone accessing your network is fairly low. Personally, I use WPA-Personal which is newer and somewhat better than WEP.

Ed


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> vdub said:
> 
> 
> > As for security, my wifi is totally locked down with wep (not very secure) and mac addressing (very secure).Â
> ...


thats why you have initial and reconnect password authentication enabled at that level, even if they change to an allowed address they still can't "use" the network in any way.


----------

